# Working gsd breeder in India



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I have located a breeder in my country India who has young working line gsd dogs for sale

Here is the link

LordsK9

Look forward to your opinion 

best
Santanu


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are they close enough that you or someone you trust could visit and see the kennels/dogs? They seem nice...I like Lola and Diva... But a match of your background/experience with the breed and the dog is key.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

No they are not close. Quite far more than 1000KM away.


----------



## Madizm (May 19, 2018)

*Hello*



TEZPUR1976 said:


> No they are not close. Quite far more than 1000KM away.



I guess u got the puppy after visiting their place in Gujrat. Could u share ur experience of Kennel and the puppy. Also how u selected the puppy. I mean the temperament. Is it more demanding a job of raising a Working line shepherd than the regular ones.


----------

